# Notion is capable of doing amazing mockups !



## MatthieuD (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello everyone !

I just wanted to say that Notion software does a very good job of managing VST libraries!
To show this, I created a Youtube channel where I show some compositions with my own custom presets. I'm not able to judge my work of course, but from my experience I could do as much as a DAW (in terms of expressiveness of the samples, and mixing / post-production). Unless it's pure electronic music or EDM, of course, it's now much easier to work with Notion than DAW for me for acoustic / orchestral / hybrid music!
Of course, this has a few drawbacks: I need to have exactly 250 ms of latency in all of my samples in order to match the legato delay of each sound library I own, and I have to take this into account when I write to picture. It also makes it almost impossible to record MIDI live this way, of course.
But overall (and since I can't compose well without a score, I'm "classical trained" ^^) it works very well I think!

Here are some examples (this is my Youtube channel) : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrZExL0z1RkJZ4y3_cBOS1g


PS I am in no way affiliated with Notion and I am not paid by them to promote their software (even if I would really like to work with them in order to suggest them a ton of advice to have the DAW / Notation program of my dreams ). In addition, they have not made any major updates since Notion 6 and I am very worried about this because I did almost all my workflow based on this software… But Dorico is around the corner, and it seems to be close to doing the same things 

Matthieu D.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks for sharing 
I seriously hope Presonus is not letting Notion behind.
It has a high potential nicely integrating into Studio One.
I like the slim simplicity of Notion, although there is much room for improvement too.
Also it is sold for 99€ whereas Dorico is like >500€. So it has great potential in grabbing all the mid range market.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 10, 2020)

MatthieuD said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> I just wanted to say that Notion software does a very good job of managing VST libraries!
> To show this, I created a Youtube channel where I show some compositions with my own custom presets. I'm not able to judge my work of course, but from my experience I could do as much as a DAW (in terms of expressiveness of the samples, and mixing / post-production). Unless it's pure electronic music or EDM, of course, it's now much easier to work with Notion than DAW for me for acoustic / orchestral / hybrid music!
> ...


Good music! I'll see if i can find out a little more about Notion's updates for you. I know they've been concentrating on ios for ipad.


----------



## topaz (Mar 24, 2021)

MatthieuD said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> I just wanted to say that Notion software does a very good job of managing VST libraries!
> To show this, I created a Youtube channel where I show some compositions with my own custom presets. I'm not able to judge my work of course, but from my experience I could do as much as a DAW (in terms of expressiveness of the samples, and mixing / post-production). Unless it's pure electronic music or EDM, of course, it's now much easier to work with Notion than DAW for me for acoustic / orchestral / hybrid music!
> ...


Hi Matthieu

Do you know any resources for notion rulesets, amadeus or other mockup library ?

best
Matt


----------



## JPQ (Mar 31, 2021)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Thanks for sharing
> I seriously hope Presonus is not letting Notion behind.
> It has a high potential nicely integrating into Studio One.
> I like the slim simplicity of Notion, although there is much room for improvement too.
> Also it is sold for 99€ whereas Dorico is like >500€. So it has great potential in grabbing all the mid range market.


When i impoort Midi file both (Notion and Dorico) have problems with Conga parts (and i heared earlier Drum Set importing in Notion is not working correclty and even Dorico i see few things what i odnt understand some drums are marked same key with same notehead even). and even premade stuff in Dorico does not support ohers than single articulation of Conga (In General Midi there is Hi Open/Mute Conga and Lo Open Conga). i try solve this i try do today test and not related importing i cnanot fix importing itself. generally Dorico looks better even there is possiblity Transfer tuff from Studio One but has many issues and so many rulesets is missing for Notion.(modern VSL libraries what i itself use), and many other things. They have sometime (maybe about 1-2years) fix things in both programs before i buy notation programs. Finale is remvoed my list has screen upating problems and starts slowly and guy is somehow hard to my eyes in my 32" 2560x1440 display. But is to me indeed dream come true if Studio One and Notion get better with together before i have money get notation tool.


----------

